# VIDEO_TS -- DVD Datenrettung? [solved?!]

## ChrisJumper

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Problem: Ein Bekannter hat mir eine DVD gebracht die ich für ihn kopieren sollte. Es war eine DVD mit einem Mitschnitt von einer Orchester-Probe. Wahrscheinlich mit einer Digitalkamera aufgenommen und wurde mit Windows als Video-CD gebrannt.

Zumal mein K3b beim ersten Versuch ein Iso-Image zu erstellen, lediglich 4 MB kopierte versuchte ich es auf einem anderen Weg.

Ich kenne mich mit DVD oder Video-CDs nicht gut aus, daher dachte ich es Funktioniert, einfach den Inhalt des VIDEO_TS Verzeichnisses zu kopieren und diesen anschließend in "VIDEO_TS" einzufügen welches beim "Erstellen einer VIDEO-DVD" entsteht.

Natürlich hat das so nicht funktioniert. Da ich unter Zeitdruck stand hab ich auch nicht mehr an dd gedacht :/

Jetzt sitze ich hier nur mit den DATEN des VIDEO_TS Verzeichnisses und soll morgen früh eine funktionierende Kopie dieser DVD abgeben?! Weiß zufällig jemand wie ich das anstellen kann?

Über ein Wiki-Howto  erfuhr ich das zuerst mit mkisofs eine Video-Iso-Datei zu erstellen ist. Bevor diese dann gebrannt werden kann. Aber dieses Vorhaben schlägt so auch fehl...

```
 $ mkisofs -dvd-video -o ./probe.img ./probe/

The pad was 1874 for file VIDEO_TS.BUP

The pad was 41 for file VIDEO_TS.IFO

mkisofs: Implementation botch. Video pad for file VIDEO_TS.VOB is -6

mkisofs: Either the *.IFO file is bad or you found a mkisofs bug.

```

Der Inhalt von VIDEO_TS:VIDEO_TS $ ls

```
VIDEO_TS.BUP  VIDEO_TS.VOB  VTS_01_0.IFO  VTS_01_2.VOB

VIDEO_TS.IFO  VTS_01_0.BUP  VTS_01_1.VOB  VTS_01_3.VOB

```

Die VTS_01_1.VOB Datei lässt sich mit Mplayer abspielen, allerdings ohne Ton. Auf der DVD gab es kein AUDIO_TS Verzeichnis. Ich hoffe nun das ich den Ton nicht komplett verloren hab. (Natürlich könnte ich da irgendwas einfügen - Aber ich bin sicher das fällt irgendwann auf ;)

OT: Das eigentliche erste Problem, beim ISO-Image erstellen mit K3B endete mit der Fehlermeldung "Die Größe der Abbilddatei konnte nicht bestimmt werden" ... mkisofs brach mit der Fehlermeldung 255 ab.

Bin für jede Idee/Hilfe Dankbar!

Mfg ChrisLast edited by ChrisJumper on Tue May 22, 2007 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## borsdel

poste mal bitte ein ls -la von dem verzeichnis. die dvd scheint nicht ganz korrekt zu sein, irgendwas in dieser ifo ist halt falsch und mkisofs stößt sich dran - dvd ist einfach schrott.

btw poste mal die konsolenausgabe von mplayer wenn du so eine vob-datei abspielst, der ton sollte nämlich da sein.

mfg borsdel

----------

## ChrisJumper

```
VIDEO_TS $ ls -la

insgesamt 2234060

drwxr-xr-x 2 chrisjumper users       4096 21. Mai 19:12 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 chrisjumper users       4096 21. Mai 19:10 ..

-r--r--r-- 1 chrisjumper users      14336 21. Mai 19:10 VIDEO_TS.BUP

-r--r--r-- 1 chrisjumper users      14336 21. Mai 19:10 VIDEO_TS.IFO

-r--r--r-- 1 chrisjumper users      59392 21. Mai 19:10 VIDEO_TS.VOB

-r--r--r-- 1 chrisjumper users      36864 21. Mai 19:10 VTS_01_0.BUP

-r--r--r-- 1 chrisjumper users      36864 21. Mai 19:10 VTS_01_0.IFO

-r--r--r-- 1 chrisjumper users 1073170432 21. Mai 19:11 VTS_01_1.VOB

-r--r--r-- 1 chrisjumper users 1073170432 21. Mai 19:12 VTS_01_2.VOB

-r--r--r-- 1 chrisjumper users  138901504 21. Mai 19:12 VTS_01_3.VOB

```

```
VIDEO_TS $ mplayer ./VTS_01_1.VOB 

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+ (Family: 6, Model: 10, Stepping: 0)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

MPlayer mit CPU-Erkennung zur Laufzeit kompiliert.

Spiele ./VTS_01_1.VOB.

MPEG-PS-Dateiformat erkannt!

VIDEO:  MPEG2  704x576  (aspect 2)  25.000 fps  9548.8 kbps (1193.6 kbyte/s)

[VO_TDFXVID] Kann /dev/tdfx_vid nicht öffnen: No such file or directory.

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 704 x 576 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Mpeg PES) zu setzen.

Konnte keinen passenden Farbraum finden - neuer Versuch mit '-vf scale'...

Öffne Videofilter: [scale]

Der ausgewählte Videoausgabetreiber ist nicht kompatibel mit diesem Codec.

Versuche den scale-Filter zu deiner Filterliste hinzuzufügen,

z.B. mit -vf spp,scale an Stelle von -vf spp.

Initialisierung des Videodecoders fehlgeschlagen :(

Öffne Videodecoder: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [mpeg12] vfm: libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Erforderliche Audiocodec-Familie [a52] (afm=liba52) nicht verfügbar.

Aktiviere sie beim Kompilieren.

Erforderliche Audiocodec-Familie [ac3] (afm=libac3) nicht verfügbar.

Aktiviere sie beim Kompilieren.

Erforderliche Audiocodec-Familie [hwac3] (afm=hwac3) nicht verfügbar.

Aktiviere sie beim Kompilieren.

Kann Codec für Audioformat 0x2000 nicht finden!

Lies DOCS/HTML/de/codecs.html!

Audio: kein Ton!

Starte Wiedergabe...

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 704 x 576 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

VDec: Verwende Planar YV12 als Ausgabefarbraum (Nummer 0).

Film-Aspekt ist 1.33:1 - Vorskalierung zur Korrektur der Seitenverhältnisse.

VO: [xv] 704x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12 

Bindung für Taste 'MOUSE_BTN0' nicht gefunden.                         

Bindung für Taste 'c' nicht gefunden.                         

V:   7.9 193/193 24% 11%  0.0% 0 0 

Beenden... (Ende)

```

Aha! Das der Ton noch da ist, aber er nur den Codec nicht hat beruhigt mich zumindest. Ich werde nachher a52 hinzu kompilieren und schauen ob es mich weiter bringt.

```
Erforderliche Audiocodec-Familie [a52] (afm=liba52) nicht verfügbar.

Aktiviere sie beim Kompilieren.

Erforderliche Audiocodec-Familie [ac3] (afm=libac3) nicht verfügbar.

Aktiviere sie beim Kompilieren.

Erforderliche Audiocodec-Familie [hwac3] (afm=hwac3) nicht verfügbar.

Aktiviere sie beim Kompilieren.

Kann Codec für Audioformat 0x2000 nicht finden!

Lies DOCS/HTML/de/codecs.html!

Audio: kein Ton! 
```

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe borsdel!

----------

## borsdel

sehr schön, also kein grund zur panik. mich wundert zwar, dass der ton in ac3 ist, aber macht ja nichts...

ich denke die dvd hat keine weiteren menüs, untertitel usw und

```

dvdauthor -t -o outputdir *.vob
```

sollte dir einen neue verzeichnisstruktur erstellen, die jetzt hoffentlich fehlerfrei von mkisofs verarbeitet werden kann.

mfg borsdel

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm...

Ich wechselte in das VIDEO_TS Verzeichnis.... und tippte

```
dvdauthor -t ./*VOB -o /Path/To/A/New/emty/probe
```

doch dann bricht er ab:

```
INFO: dvdauthor creating VTS

STAT: Picking VTS 01

STAT: Processing ./VIDEO_TS.VOB...

INFO: Video pts = 0.087 .. 0.127

INFO: Audio[32] pts = 0.087 .. 0.087

STAT: Processing ./VTS_01_1.VOB...

ERR:  SCR moves backwards, remultiplex input.
```

Falls es hilft: Ich hab heute Mittag die DVD mit gxine gestartet und dort war ein kurzes Menü zu sehen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur Teil von gxine.

Edit: Der Ton Funktioniert jetzt (nach -N merge) auch einwandfrei.

----------

## borsdel

das würde bedeuten, da ist schon beim multiplexen was nicht so toll gelaufen. verdammt, das macht dvd-video immer unsympathischer...

nunja, die dvd wurde sicher mit nem vermurksten programm erstellt. und jetzt eine ganz dumme idee: entweder du versuchst das mit windows und nero als video-dvd zu brennen oder installierst dir apps-cdr/nero (vorher die aktuelle version runterladen 2.1.0.4, in nerobla-2.1.0.3 umbenennen, ab nach /usr/portage/distfiles, fürs ebuild digest aktualisieren - oder aber auch von hand das rpm installieren) und versuchst es damit. neue zusammenstellung, bei den brennoptionen finalize und dvd-video auswählen.

so, schlechte idee, aber manchmal wird eben auch feuer mit feuer bekämpft...

mfg borsdel

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du schonmal versucht in k3b eine normale Daten-DVD zu erstellen und dort einfach den VIDEO_TS Ordner reinzukopieren?

Im Prinzip ist eine Video DVD nämlich nichts anderes.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Anarcho,

genau davon bin ich doch am Anfang auch ausgegangen. Doch scheinbar verhällt es sich irgendwie anders.

Denn es Funktioniert so nicht. Hier ist der Output von gxine. Mit der "Orginal"-DVD hat das vorher noch funktioniert.

```
libdvdnav: DVD Serial Number: R POSIX FILE SYS

libdvdnav: DVD Title (Alternative): TEM SEMANTICSPLEASE CONTACT DISC PUBLIS

libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/chrisjumper/.dvdnav/K RIDGE INTERCHANGE PROTOCOL PROVIDES SUPPORT FO.map'

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

libdvdnav: vm: faild to read VIDEO_TS.IFO

libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 1.1.4 from http://xine.sf.net

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access

libdvdnav: DVD Title: K RIDGE INTERCHANGE PROTOCOL PROVIDES SUPPORT FO

libdvdnav: DVD Serial Number: R POSIX FILE SYS

libdvdnav: DVD Title (Alternative): TEM SEMANTICSPLEASE CONTACT DISC PUBLIS

libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/chrisjumper/.dvdnav/K RIDGE INTERCHANGE PROTOCOL PROVIDES SUPPORT FO.map'

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

libdvdnav: vm: faild to read VIDEO_TS.IFO

xine-lib: Fehler: Lesefehler von::  /dev/dvd

xine-lib: Fehler: xine-Engine-Start schlug fehl.: Kein Input-Plugin gefunden.

Entweder existiert die Datei nicht, hat falsche Dateirechte oder

die URL ist fehlerhaft.
```

@borsdel

Zur Zeit hab ich leider kein Windows hier. Und muss man nicht selbst diese Linux-Nero-Verison Lizensieren? Also ohne Lizenzschlüssel.. mir ist es den Aufwand dann doch nicht wert.

Zur vorherigen Fehlermeldung (SCR moves Backwards) fand ich hier eine gute Informationsqulle. Leider brach der folgende Tipp:

```
Just pipe the output of mpeg2desc into mplex and you're done:

mkfifo video.fifo

mkfifo audio.fifo

mpeg2desc -v 0 -o video.fifo < your.mpg &

mpeg2desc -a 0 -o audio.fifo < your.mpg &

mplex -f8 -S0 -o remultiplexed.mpg video.fifo audio.fifo

Add more pipes if you have more than one audio track.
```

Bei mir nach einer Weile mit der Fehlermeldung (Kurzfassung!) "broken pipe" ab. Aber in der URL wird ja auch erwähnt das es so nicht funktioniert. Weiß vielleicht jemand warum? Mir wird das jetzt langsam zuviel.

Eine Alternative?

Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit den die 2. VOB Dateien (VTS_01_1.VOB, VTS_01_2.VOB) mit mplayer abzuspielen (dies Funktioniert jetzt) und den Videostrom Umzuleiten? So das ich ihn als ganzes vielleicht "wieder aufnehmen" kann. Und das dann einfach als Video-CD brennen könnte?

Ups!

```
xine-lib: Fehler: Lesefehler von::  /dev/dvd

xine-lib: Fehler: xine-Engine-Start schlug fehl.: Kein Input-Plugin gefunden.

Entweder existiert die Datei nicht, hat falsche Dateirechte oder

die URL ist fehlerhaft.
```

Daraufhin hab ich grade überprüft welche Rechte die VIDEO_TS.IFO Datei denn nun hat.

```
ls -la /mnt/cdrom/VIDEO_TS/

insgesamt 2231844

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root       2048 22. Mai 16:21 .

dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root       2048 22. Mai 16:21 ..

-r--r--r-- 1 root root      14336 21. Mai 19:10 VIDEO_TS.BUP

-r--r--r-- 1 root root      14336 21. Mai 19:10 VIDEO_TS.IFO

-r--r--r-- 1 root root      59392 21. Mai 19:10 VIDEO_TS.VOB

-r--r--r-- 1 root root      36864 21. Mai 19:10 VTS_01_0.BUP

-r--r--r-- 1 root root      36864 21. Mai 19:10 VTS_01_0.IFO

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 1073170432 21. Mai 19:11 VTS_01_1.VOB

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 1073170432 21. Mai 19:12 VTS_01_2.VOB

-r--r--r-- 1 root root  138901504 21. Mai 19:12 VTS_01_3.VOB

```

Könnte dies ein Problem sein? Die Daten werden doch nur gelesen und das sollte wie es hier steht doch "jeder" dürfen? Müssen die Dateien etwa Ausführbar sein? Kümmert sich ein Player denn eigentlich darum?!

Nach dem Test: Starte ich gxine als Root. Kommt es zum selben Phänomen, also wird es daran wohl nicht liegen..

Mfg Chris

----------

## c_m

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hallo Anarcho,
> 
> genau davon bin ich doch am Anfang auch ausgegangen. Doch scheinbar verhällt es sich irgendwie anders.
> 
> Denn es Funktioniert so nicht. Hier ist der Output von gxine. Mit der "Orginal"-DVD hat das vorher noch funktioniert.
> ...

 

Wie sah die Datendvd danach denn aus? Ich hatte unter linux massive probleme, wenn der VIDEO_TS ordner video_ts hieß.

Hast die Disk schon auf nem externen oder nur auf nem Softwareplayer getestet?

Die Struktur einer DVD ist ansonsten nicht so besonder:

/

/AUDIO_TS <-- (meist) leer oder nicht vorhanden

/VIDEO_TS

Ich brenn meine DVDs immer wie folgt:

Zeichensatz: ISO 9660

Dateinamen: ISO Level1 (8+3)

Damit hats bis dato immer gut hingehaun.

----------

## borsdel

dass der aufwand hoch ist möchte ich nicht bestreiten, daher: kommst du nicht nochmal an das original ran? sag deine daten sind korrupt und gut.

ansonsten die einzelnen vobs demuxen, dann hast du ein paar m2v-files (mpeg2-video) und die ac3-tonspuren und nen neues projekt mit dvdauthor draus machen. *ja, das ist alles sehr nervig*

mfg borsdel

----------

## ChrisJumper

Yippiee!

Es funktioniert. Zwar nicht das abspielen mit gXine in meinem Laufwerk. Aber das Abspielen auf meinem 49  Red-Star billig DVD-Player. Merkwürdigerweise konnte er diese VIDEO_TS Mischung von dem mit k3b  gebrannten Intenso-DVD Rohling nicht lesen. Und daher dachte ich liegt an meiner Weise der VIDEO-DVD Erstellung.

Aber nein. Der zweite Test, nach Anarcho's und c_m's Beitrag, mit einem Sony-Rohling (genau die selben Settings + Dateien) spielt die Datei wie gewünscht ab.

Diese Art der Zufalls-Fehlerfolge treibt mich manchmal in den Wahnsinn :) Aber jetzt ist mir das erstmal egal. Vielleicht beschäftige ich mich irgendwann genauer mit Video-Streams, Sound und Ton spuren und mit transcode und wie sie alle heißen. Danke für deine erfahrung mit dvdauthor oder dvdstyler.

Bei der Suche gestern hab ich auch noch ein Programm namens Linux Video Editor gefunden. Es ist leider nicht im Portage, und ich vermisse ein Programm zum zerschneiden von Video-Dateien um bei den Aufnahmen via onlinetvrecorder.com, die Werbrung rauszuschneiden :D

Danke für eure Unterstützung.

Chris

----------

## psyqil

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ich vermisse ein Programm zum zerschneiden von Video-Dateien um bei den Aufnahmen via onlinetvrecorder.com, die Werbrung rauszuschneiden 

 media-video/avidemux? Ist zwar aus Sicherheitsgründen maskiert, sollte für Deine Zwecke aber nichts ausmachen.

----------

